# Gorge-a-liscious



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

After the last whoopin we took at the Gorge through the hard deck, hockey, hattrick, the wife, and I finally decided to get some revenge. Last minute decision and change of plan from Starvation to the Gorge and we were set. Left American Fork at 1pm on Friday to meet hattrick in coalville at 2:30. Picked him up, to Green River for some groceries and we were on our way. Arrived at Buckboard and on the water shortly after 6pm. Fished the Wyoming side near Big Bend. First time for all of us on the Buckboard side for Kokes but good thing we did our homework. Had to find the right depth then wahlah, Fish on! Used the downriggers with rocky mountain dodgers and squids. Fishing was steady Fri night. Wind was blowing and a little bit frustrating but once we got the drift we were on the board. Got some 3lbs friday evening. Spent the night near the ramp at Buckboard Fri with intentions and alarms set for 5:30 to be up and adam. Bass tournament pulled in around 5 and had different plans with their music thumpin. Peeled the sleeping bags off and loaded the boat for round 2. On the water and limited by 8 with lots of fish being thrown back. Fishing was great this morning and much more persistent then last night. Hattrick was able to bring in 3-4lb bow and also picked up a few mac pups. Moved over by Holmes and the ranch to see if the quality and persistence was as good there. Fiswhing was hard to judge because the later it got the worse the fishing got. Bite slowed down midafternoon so to the cleaning station we went then back to home. Glad to get some revenge on the Gorge, last trip out on the hard deck was a long and miserable trip I soon hope to forget.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hell yeah!

Those are great kokes and a wonderful closing shot.


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

Killed em! Great post! Nice perspective on the kokes with the coke!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief fellas, that's cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice silver bullets! 8) 

Looks like fun.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a awesome trip thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is my picture contribution from the trip.

[attachment=0:20u9s6dm]IMG_0550.JPG[/attachment:20u9s6dm]


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Way to go AFD. You got a nice pile of fish there.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Way to go AFD. You got a nice pile of fish there.


So I read all our past posts about the gorge. We fished a new area by buckboard one day and the next day I did fish the ranch. It was a good time. You been getting out at all?


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Hot Dam!!!!

Now that Looks like it was one Hell of a trip...


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

americanforkdude said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go AFD. You got a nice pile of fish there.
> ...


Wow, thanks AFD. I'm flattered.

Did you drive up to Buckboard with the trailer or did you take the boat all the way up there? We usually don't go any farther north than the ranch because it is already 45 mins to an hour to run to the ranch from Hideout. When we have gone to Buckboard in the past, we have trailered and driven up there. It takes the same amount of time but saves about $50 in gas.

I was at the Gorge last weekend for my 5th or 6th trip up there so far this summer. We found a bunch of 3-4 pound fish a little closer to the Utah side. (PM me for location). We caught a limit of 12 fish over 20 inches in about 3 hours on Saturday morning. We had 1 triple, more doubles than I cared to count, and ended the morning with about 50 in the boat. It was insane. We never went more than 5 minutes without at least a hit.

Feel free to PM me when you are headed up. Odds are I have some fairly recent info.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Lox bagel and cream cheese!!!!!!! Nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

My wife cooked up a coulpe of the filets for dinner. She couldnt have done a better job. She marinated them in sesame oil, soy sauce, a little water, brown sugar, and a little lemon pepper. BBQed them up and devoured.

[attachment=0:1khxwg76]IMG_0562.JPG[/attachment:1khxwg76]


----------

